# The Gym - By Molly (~BHM, ~FFA, Romance)



## Molly (Dec 17, 2007)

_~BHM, ~FFA, Romance_ -A BHM joins a gym to try to lose weight, instead he meets a woman who wouldn't want him to change a thing.​​

*The Gym
by Molly
*​

Willam walked through the front door of the health club feeling nervous. It took a lot of convincing himself to make the appointment, and he reasoned that it would be stupid to back out now. The receptionist smiled pleasantly and directed him to the first door on his left, where he would meet his personal trainer.

He knocked on the partially closed door and heard a pleasant female voice beckon him inside. Taking a deep breath, he slowly snuck around the door into the little office. There were enthusiastic health posters all over the walls and a little banana tree stood by the window. Behind the desk sat the Health Instructor: a tall, slim and very pretty young woman.

"Don't be shy! Grab a seat," she said politely, gesturing to one of the two chairs in front of her desk.

Will suddenly realized he'd been standing by the door hesitantly. He quickly moved to the furthest chair from her and sat down.

She surveyed the young man who had just walked in. He was a reasonably tall and heavy young man, with a kind face,dark brown eyes and short trimmed dark hair. In her expert opinion, she figured he was at least a hundred pounds heavier than was considered healthy for his size.

She was very pleased with what she saw.

All her life she had always been secretly attracted to bigger men, although her choice of profession and lifestyle conflicted with her preferences. She found him quite handsome and liked his style too. He wore a loose button-up shirt covering a baby blue t-shirt and black cargo pants. It looked as though he was self-consciously trying to cover his shape, but his soft body couldn't be hidden so easily. It was apparent that he was nervous; a line of sweat covered his brow and he kept jiggling his leg up and down and shuffling his fingers in his lap.

The Health Instructor stood up to introduced herself, extending her hand warmly.

"I'm Andrea, we spoke on the phone yesterday. You must be Will."

"Yeah, I uh, recognize your voice," he replied with a nervous laugh. She smiled and nodded in recognition and continued.

"You said you're interested in starting a training regime with us, is that correct?"

"Yeah."

"Great. Let's talk about that."

He shrunk back in his chair.

"Hey, there's no need to be nervous. Everything we say here is kept confidential. No one is here to make you uncomfortable. Our job is to help people feel good."

Will nodded, unconvinced. Why did he think this was a good idea?

Andrea continued, undaunted by his skepticism. "So, Will, we need to start by building you a profile in order to help figure out what it is that you want to achieve with us. You can tell me as much, or as little as you want. But be honest. How does that sound?"

"Okay."

Andrea pulled out her clipboard and started a fresh page. "I'll start out easy. Your name and birthday please."

"Um. Willam Greggs. My birthday is April 15th, 1982," he said shyly.

She covered the basics, contact information, home address and the like and slowly he began to loosen up. All she was asking so far were easy questions about his overall lifestyle and health, so he wasn't too worried.

"And what do you do for a living, Mr. Greggs?"

"I am in between being an overworked grad student and lowly government lackey working for a project called Green-Tomorrow."

Andrea nodded and smiled, jotting notes on her clipboard. "Can you tell me a bit about your job?"

"Yeah... this government thing... I do environmental assessments with a team of other students. It's one of those 'greening the city' think-tanks that develops strategies to combat global warming and what-not. It's great money, but they work us like dogs. Luckily I am only on that project for another month and then I can have some time for myself again."

"So you must be a pretty busy guy, huh?"

"Like you wouldn't believe. I had to do some serious planning to make time to come here."

"That's the first step, right?" she smiled. "So, Will, what do you hope to achieve with us?"

Willam sat quietly for a minute, considering what to say. _Here it comes..._ He thought to himself miserably. Talking about his weight was one of his least favorite subjects. He sighed and finally said, "I just need help."

"Alright, can you expand on that?" she asked.

"Well, I'm worried. I mean, I can't keep this up, and it's just getting worse. I need to lose weight."

Andrea considered this, looking him over. He stopped looking her in the eye as soon as the questions shifted to his weight. He began to shuffle his fingers again.

"Well, Will, we can help you with that. There are just a few more things we need to do today, and next session we can start working on a schedule that will meet your needs."

"Great," Willam said, looking relieved to not be on the spot anymore.

"If you'll follow me please." She stood up and walked towards the door. "We need to find out your blood pressure, height and weight."

Willam felt a shiver of dread. He always hated this part of physical exams. He didn't need to be reminded of how he was treating his body badly. He felt nervous being judged in front of Andrea. She was so beautiful and in such good shape. She probably thought he was pathetic and weak for being so obviously overweight.

The exam room was another little office with more health posters on the wall. There was a scale, height chart and all the little hospital gadgets you'd find in a walk-in clinic. He grimaced. It would not feel as uncomfortable if his examiner wasn't a beautiful young woman. She was probably disgusted to be in such a small room with a fat guy like him.

"Okay, shoes off please!" Andrea ushered him to a seat and began to ready her supplies and page through some charts.

Will sat down and reached for his boot laces, feeling the pressure of his gut tightening under his reach. He tried not to breathe heavily... but could feel his cheeks redden. Dammit. Even bending to untie his shoes caused him to feel his breath shorten. He imagined that Andrea was going to go home tonight to her thin, sexy jock boyfriend and tell him about her day with a fat loser of a client.

Andrea tried not to stare. He looked good though. She enjoyed watching him nervously fiddling with the laces on his boots and let her mind wander to what he'd look like fiddling with the clasp on her bra. Hmmm... she smiled and then flushed with color and tried to concentrate on her clipboard. She thought she caught him noticing her smirk.

Willam did notice Andrea smirk and assumed the worse. _This is humiliating,_ he thought. Standing up, shoes off, he was gestured to the bench where she would take his blood pressure. Andrea began to slip the Velcro band around his large forearm. She touched his arm gently, almost caressing his skin as she readied the equipment. His breath quickened at her touch... he hadn't expected her to touch him like that. Will was always uncomfortable having a health professional touch him, but he hadn't expected Andrea to touch him the way she did. Under different circumstances he'd have thought that a touch like that was a sign of affection, but he was fully aware she was simply doing her job. 

"Relax, okay?"Andrea said gently.
_
Easy for you to say,_ he thought, but didn't reply. After the weird squeezing sensation of the blood pressure-thingy, she wrote some notes on her clipboard and smiled at him.

"Blood pressure is a bit high, nothing to be worried about right now though."

_Well no kidding._ His heart was pounding the whole time she was near him.

Next, she measured his height, getting him to stand against a chart on the wall. Again, she touched him ... very gently but with a slight caress of her fingers on his shoulders as she helped get him in position.

Apparently unaware that she'd just caused his heart to race, she just looked down at her clipboard, mumbling "6 feet tall...."

"Now up on the scale please." Andrea gestured to the dreaded contraption, Willam sighed audibly and blushed.

"Not judging you, remember?" she said. "This just happens to be part of the process. Remember, you are here to change your negative body perception as much as you are here for physical change. The number on that scale doesn't determine anything about you but your weight, and weight is not everything by any stretch of the imagination."

She looked sincere, Willam thought, but it was hard to swallow what she said after looking at her body. Willam doubted if she'd ever had weight issues growing up.

"Right." Willam stepped up on the scale sheepishly.

She adjusted the bars on the scale and finally came to a conclusion. "338 pounds," she said quietly as she scribbled on the clipboard.

"And you're done." She smiled. "We can head back to my office."

They made an appointment to meet again the following week. Then he would start his training schedule.

The next week they met again in Andrea's office and talked about a training schedule. Will agreed to meet her for a two-hour workout three nights a week.

They were beginning to talk about what Will wanted to achieve with his workouts. Andrea soon came to realize that Will was motivated to change by negativity. His attitude towards his image was one of anger and resentment. Everything he said or hinted at indicated that he thought he was disgusting and losing weight was his only hope to change his feelings. Andrea thought that he seemed like a really nice guy when he talked about other things, but when the conversation shifted to his appearance, he became cynical and sarcastic.

"The more time here the better. I'd like to lose this as fast as I can." He gestured to his belly. Andrea looked at his soft middle and thought that he looked mighty fine the way he was now, but it was not her place to say.

"It takes a long time to lose weight, Willam. Don't expect results overnight. You are going to need to stick to our schedule and monitor what you eat."

"Believe me, I'm motivated. No girl's gonna date an ugly fat guy like me. I gotta get in shape."

Andrea frowned. "Excuse me, Will... it might not be my place to say. You are overweight, but you are not an ugly guy."

Will scoffed, "They don't pay you to flatter guys like me do they? Come on. You don't need to lie."

"Why do you put yourself down?" Andrea asked quietly, putting her clipboard down.

Willam stopped smirking and frowned, concentrating on his feet. "I-- I doubt you've spent the last three years of your life alone because of your looks."

"Willam--" she began to interrupt him but he cut her off.

"My best friend Roger was always kinda fat like me when we were growing up. Well... he lost a lot of weight... got himself into really good shape about a year or so ago. Not long after dropping his weight he met the woman of his dreams. I've never seen him happier."

"Will, you shouldn't judge--"

"They're getting married in June," he interrupted.

Andrea was at a loss for words. She didn't know how to answer problems of the heart, and felt it wasn't her place to deem what was a good reason to want to change. Willam decided to continue.

"I was always a chubby kid, but when I reached high school I lost a lot of weight playing sports and stuff. I really thought I was done being "the fat kid." Things were going so well, but when I joined university it all went backwards. The courses kept getting harder, and with all the studying I just began to gain weight again. I didn't think too much of it at first... I didn't gain much weight to begin with, but by the end of my first year I was getting pretty heavy. I'm concerned about my health and stuff but... it's not just that."

Andrea could hear the frustration mounting in his voice. She wasn't sure if he meant to tell her all that, but regardless, he had vented his worries.

"Will, you don't need to say anything if you feel uncomfortable."

He shrugged, shaking his head. Then he said quietly, "I had a serious girlfriend too, back when I started at University. After I started to put on a lot of weight she dumped me. She said that if I couldn't commit to a diet she could never trust me to commit to anything."

He paused, and his cheeks began to flush with color. "Being fat is ruining my life. I don't want to be alone forever."

Willam looked sincere and depressed. Andrea wanted to reach out and touch him, she was so moved by his honesty.

"It's pathetic, I know." Willam said.

"I don't think you're pathetic, Willam," Andrea said gently. "Not at all. We all have our reasons to want to change. I think you need to give yourself a break though. Just because your ex-girlfriend didn't appreciate you enough, doesn't mean other women won't."

"Yeah well... easy for you to say," Willam responded.

Willam began going to the gym three times a week and it wasn't long before he began to really look forward to his training. In fact, although he didn't know it, Andrea anticipated their training sessions too.

Time was split into two sections, cardio workouts in the gym and private sessions in the exercise room. During the cardio session, Will would use various machines for short intervals under Andrea's supervision. She helped him figure out what he needed to do to get the most out of his training on the machines.

Andrea loved watching Willam work out at the machines. It became a regular occurrence for her thoughts to become very naughty while watching his large body heave to and fro on the stationary bike. She adored the way the sweat patched through his shirt on his chest and back, his heavy breathing, the sheen of exertion on his chubby cheeks. It was all too good to be true, that she was getting paid to watch this heavy hottie work out... it was making her desire him greatly.

But as much as she loved secretly watching him, she enjoyed the private sessions much more. In the private room, she worked one on one with him on stretches, sit-ups and push-ups. During their time alone, they spent much of it talking about their likes and interests. It was fun spending time with him... they joked around and teased each other playfully. Half the time they'd start killing themselves laughing about something stupid. They were becoming very good friends, unaware of how much they meant to each other.

Willam enjoyed their time together too. He was starting to feel really good about himself, he had more energy than ever and became very happy. He knew his happiness was because he was with Andrea more than anything else, though he remembered that in normal life she'd never have gotten to know a guy like him.

Andrea was different from other women he'd met. He got attention from women at work and university sometimes, but it was different from the way she talked to him. Other women liked to tease him and flirt, but it was in a hollow way. He had lots of female friends, as it were.

None of those other women treated him like someone they wanted to get to know on more than a friendship basis. Andrea was different. When they talked, she really listened and commented in a thoughtful manner. She discreetly flirted with him every now and then, but her eyes were always very serious when she did so. She may have been joking, but something in her eyes gave away more than she wanted to say.

She was always so gentle and caring when she was helping him work out. She never gave him a hard time or made him feel like his weight was a limitation to what he could do. Whenever Will was giving himself a hard time about something, she helped him see the positive side. He couldn't believe that someone could be so thoughtful with him; she never made him feel unwanted.

A month had passed by, and Willam was happily finished with the 'Green-Tomorrow' project at work. His life was settling down again and he was very relieved. When he got to the gym that evening, Andrea told him it was time to check in on his progress.

"It'll ruin my good vibe," he protested.

"No it won't, it's good to keep in touch with your progress."

"I don't look any different, nothing has changed."

"Sure things have changed, you smile more," Andrea said lightly. Sure enough, a wide grin appeared on Willam's soft face.

He shrugged. "Alright, fine... lets get it over with."

Willam stood on the scale and stared at the ceiling as she tinkered with the weights.

"You lost 8 pounds!" she stated happily.

"What?! What am I paying you for?!" He said in mock outrage.

"What's wrong with that? I told you it takes a long time, 8 pounds is still great work."

"Okay than, I'll see you later." He began to walk for the door.

"What? Where you going?" Andrea protested.

"Oh, I'm gonna go score some hot chicks at the beach with my hot bod!" Will flexed his forearm and gave her a sexy wink. She smacked him in the shoulder and scoffed.

"Yeah tiger? I'd like to see you strutting down the beach in your shorts, hot stuff! You think you'd chat me up on the beach?" she mused.

"Ha ha, maybe if you were blind I'd chance it!" he laughed.

Andrea shrugged, turning to him seriously she said "Honestly, Will, you look really good. I am really proud of you."

Will glanced at Andrea; she looked sincere and sweet. She was really nice to say that he looked good, but he knew he looked just about the same as he did a month earlier. Andrea was such a nice person though. He smiled.

At the end of the session that night, Andrea stopped him before he left for the showers.

"So, what are you doing later?" Andrea asked.

"Um... not much, why?"

"Er... you wanna got grab a coffee with me or something?"

He gasped. "A donut shop?! Sabotage! You are trying to ruin my diet!" A sly smile crept over his face.

"No way! We'll get decaf non-fat lattes and dry rice cakes, I swear."

Will chuckled. "Sounds fun, but why?"

"Hey, we're friends right? We don't get to talk enough here. We can celebrate your progress," she suggested non-nonchalantly, hoping he'd bite.

"I'd love to," Willam replied warmly.


_Continuation to follow..._


----------



## Molly (Dec 17, 2007)

After they both hit the showers, they met in the gym lobby. Willam had on a pair of blue jeans and a green wool sweater; he was carrying his gym bag and jacket, waiting for Andrea to finish up. 

When she arrived, she looked amazing.

Andrea had her damp hair pulled back and was wearing a sporty, tight, long sleeve top that looked like it was made out of some sort of space-age fleece. She was wearing a pair of jeans, and damn, they looked fine! Dark denim clung to her curves all the way down her long legs.

"You look great," he told her.

"Not bad yourself, stud," she winked at him. Willam laughed at the way she hung onto the word 'stud' as she finished the sentence.

They took Will's car downtown; there was a really good little coffee joint there that Andrea adored. The place was busy, but not full. They found a quiet table in the corner and settled in. Willam joked that if anyone from the gym showed up she'd have to hide or she'd get fired for being a bad personal trainer.

"Hanging out with a fat guy could be a bad move for your career, you know," he chuckled.

She pushed him and said, "Oh, stop it already!"

Andrea was happy she finally had the guts to ask Will out, even if it was strictly on a friend-to-friend basis. She was really falling hard for him; every time she saw him he managed to find a way to wedge himself into her heart. She felt conflicted.

She was a health professional and a personal trainer. She made her living helping people improve their health and get into shape. She was an exercise junkie, she loved being outdoors and really pushed herself physically. Andrea was happy with her body too; she was curvy, but lean and strong as well. 

Would it not make sense that she would be attracted to someone whom she was physically compatible with?

She was not, however, attracted to athletic men. Andrea had always loved bigger men. She kept it a secret though, because the world told her that loving a fat man was unacceptable. Andrea always carried that with her. She'd date men she met at the gym, sporty guys with great tans and shapely muscles, but never felt much for them physically.

And now she met Willam, an impossibly wonderful man. He shared things in common with her, and was interesting to talk to. He was not shy to discuss matters of the heart openly, and where do you find a man like that, honestly?

He was also simply gorgeous to behold.

What was first sheer lust for his figure, had grown into a true appreciation for his physique. She loved the way he moved, the softness of his arms, his tubby middle... he was so unlike anyone she'd ever been with before. Andrea was beginning to obsess over what making love with a man like Will would be like.

She was aching to see him shirtless... to touch his massive chest and soft breasts. She desired to rub her hands over his big fat belly. It was always so close to peeking out from under his shirt when he worked out... teasing her. She often caught herself staring at his generous plushness when they talked together... couldn't help herself. His soft, heavy thighs intrigued her, and she loved his rotund bottom. Was it wrong to pull him away from his workout to ask him a question, just so she could watch his jiggly bum walk away again? 
He was such a cutie. 

Willam ordered a non-fat latte and gestured to Andrea to make her order. She grinned at him deviously and ordered herself one as well, as well as two big slices of carrot cake with thick cream cheese icing.

"You must be hungry," Will said to her.

"One is for you, dummy..." she said, sliding the cake across the table.

"Sabotage!" Will said dramatically. "You said you weren't going to sabotage my diet and there you go!"

"Oh come on, one piece ain't gonna kill you. It's a reward... for working so hard this month," she reasoned.

"I think you just don't want me to lose weight so I keep coming and visiting you," Willam teased.

"Maybe," Andrea answered, looking at her latte intently.

Dammit! It was things like that which confused him. She was so sideways when discussing their friendship, and she said these.... things! Arggghh!

Will knew that Andrea was single, she'd told him so early on and her love life had not changed much since they began their training together. They talked about relationships with each other often... he'd of heard if she met someone.

He could tell that Andrea was fond of him, but did not truly understand the nature of her affection. He figured that she began to have feelings for him after getting to know him through their training sessions. But even if she did indeed have romantic feelings for him, he doubted if she'd be able to see past the fact that he was obese. She was, after all, his personal trainer... no doubt a man's physical health would be a big issue for her. There was nothing he could do about that, he wasn't exactly trimming down very fast.

"This is my favorite thing to order when I come here," Andrea said, picking small pieces of cake apart with her fork. How she managed to so quickly change subjects was beyond Will.

He took a generous mouthful of carrot cake, savoring it slowly. "Mmmm... this is delicious. I haven't had anything this good in a while!"

"You must really be sticking to your diet," Andrea remarked approvingly.

"I was beginning to think my taste buds had died from lack of use."

She giggled. "I am glad you appreciate it."

"Probably going to gain back those 8 pounds from it however."

"I didn't order that cake with a side of guilt. You just enjoy it."

Andrea felt conflicted again... on one hand she was pleased to hear his dieting was going well. She was impressed that he was sticking to it. But on the other hand, she really wanted to watch him enjoy that carrot cake, and imagined herself preparing delicious meals for him just so she could sit and watch him happily indulge himself. Seeing Will smile was the most brilliant thing... what she wouldn't give to see him smile more.

Will gave up arguing about calories and enjoyed his cake while they slowly sipped their lattes. They had been sitting in the little cafe for about an hour before Andrea suggested that they go walk down to a nice little park that was just around the corner from the cafe.

They walked through the quiet, serene little park towards a bench overlooking a river. It wasn't too long after they sat down that Will's stomach growled audibly. He blushed and cleared his throat. Andrea heard it too, and gave him a funny look.

"You hungry?" she asked.

"It's nothing." At that moment his stomach growled again. "Heh heh... it does that after the gym."

"Are you always hungry after you leave the gym?" she asked him.

"Pretty much, yeah. But I know I shouldn't eat anything, so I ignore it."

"You shouldn't starve yourself, Will," Andrea said sternly.

"Well, I can't very well eat every time I feel hungry or I'll never lose weight. I don't want to stay this fat forever," he reasoned.

"Do you skip meals a lot?" she asked, getting worried.

"Well... no...." He paused. "Well, actually I do, come to thing of it."

"That's not healthy. You could make yourself sick if you are always starving yourself. Especially after exercising! Willam!"

"Easy for you to say, you're not fat!" Will said defensively. "I'm just trying to speed things up. You just try finding a date when you're as fat as me! It's so easy for you judge, but you are not fat!"

"Willam. I don't want you to hurt yourself! There is nothing wrong with you! You can't go around starving yourself... it won't make you feel any better," Andrea said, feeling heated.

He stared at her, fuming. "Just skip the lecture alright? Nobody wants a guy that looks this way! I am sick of this!" He crossed his arms over his chest and looked away from her. He didn't want to fight... but she was out of line right now. 

"Willam, no. Don't say things like that." Andrea took a deep breath. "I would rather see you the way you are now than see you constantly wanting. You're trying too hard to become someone else. I like the Will I know now." She looked into his eyes and took his hands, holding them tenderly in her own.

"What is that suppose to mean?"

"I'm saying, Will, I think you look great just as you are. I hate the thought that you are forcefully starving yourself just to try and lose weight quicker. I care about you. I don't want you to hurt yourself because of something like this."

"What, you like this? Andrea, I am huge. Please don't lie to me to try and spare my feelings. I really care about you... but I couldn't take it if you started lying to me."

Andrea couldn't take it anymore. She put her arm around his wide middle and pulled herself up close to him, pressing her head against his big chest. She gave him a tight hug and rested her hand across his stomach.

"I couldn't lie to you, Will. I had my eye on you the second you entered my office the first day I met you. I've always thought you were very handsome."

"But I look awful. How could you say that?" 

"It's true." Andrea gripped his well-padded hips tightly. She looked him in the eyes and smiled, and his tension subsided slightly.

"Why?" he asked.

"Frankly, Willam, I think you're gorgeous and I always have. I never had to ignore your weight to fall for you. I find your body very sexy.... You have no idea how much I've enjoyed watching you workout these past weeks."

She reddened in the face, and looked down again.

"I can't explain it, I've never been with a big guy before but big men have always interested me. I've just never had the guts to admit it." 

Will put his arm around her and stroked her dark hair. "You really mean it, do you?" he asked softly.

She nodded."You're the most wonderful man I've ever met, Will. I want the whole package."

He looked at her closely, not quite knowing what to make of what she'd just said. Her lip was trembling slightly and he realized that it must have taken quite a lot of nerve to spill all of that. Slowly, a smile started to grow inside him.

"Andrea..." Will said quietly, reaching for the right words.

She beat him to it. "You gonna kiss me now?" she asked breathlessly. 

Without further need for encouragement, he wrapped his arms around her and moved in for a sweet, deep kiss.

As soon as her lips touched his, she melted... overcome with a flood of emotion that had been building for a month. She moaned ever so slightly at the electric touch of their two amorous souls coming together. It was all the fuel Will needed to continue... they passionately embraced; their breath quickened, their hands in a frenzy to touch flesh.

Their pent up passionate energy erupted that night in Andrea's bedroom. The two lovers experienced a night of unbridled fantasy come-to-life, leaving them both feeling that something inside themselves finally fit.

They lay together under low candle-light, holding each other, feeling satisfied and full of desire at the same time. Andrea rested her head on Will's wide, soft chest and slowly petted her lover's ample belly... in awe and fascination of his deliciously tender middle. She curled up against his body, hugging him tightly.

"Just like a puzzle-piece," she laughed.

Willam couldn't remember a time that he'd ever felt happier. He was with the woman of his dreams, and not once did he feel self-conscious about his body. It was never like this before... Andrea wanted him, adored his body and was someone he could have a meaningful, interesting time with. He felt like he discovered a big secret about love... a secret that he'd better not tell anyone lest they swoop in and steal his happiness. Things couldn't feel this right, could they?

After that they began seeing each other on a regular basis outside the gym and found that they couldn't get enough of one another. Willam stopped attending the gym shortly after they began dating, opting to get exercise in more, 'ahem,' interesting ways...

Upon realizing that Andrea loved him fully and completely, Willam began to appreciate his body as it was. He didn't try to lose more weight, he just became satisfied with who he was. Indeed, he was a very large man... but having grown up big, his body just wasn't willing to lose weight. With a girlfriend like Andrea, what need did he have to try to fulfill impossible goals? 

He was much healthier now anyways, and he felt great. He was getting loads more exercise with his adventurous new girlfriend, and he never, never again felt the need to starve himself. Andrea made sure he never went down that road again. She adored him, body and soul. And he loved her completely.


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2007)

I really enjoyed it!


----------



## fatmac (Dec 17, 2007)

wonderful read, thanks


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 8, 2008)

Great story!


----------



## zonker (Jan 10, 2008)

What makes a great story is learning what makes the characters tick... You do a gret job, Molly. Thanks for sharing your talents!


----------



## ntwp (Jan 16, 2008)

I love your character development and the story overall. It reminds me alot of my relationship and my feelings. Keep writing!


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice story, Molly. I enjoyed reading it!


----------



## FreneticFang (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm.. makes me want to be a personal trainer 

I'd so sabotage their diets though *giggle*


----------



## stefanie (Feb 29, 2008)

Very romantic and sweet!


----------



## otherland78 (Oct 27, 2019)

FreneticFang said:


> Hmm.. makes me want to be a personal trainer
> 
> I'd so sabotage their diets though *giggle*


oh well i wouldlet you do all this a my personal trainer if you like


----------



## stevita (Mar 8, 2020)

Such a sweet and wholesome story! I love it!


----------



## syabloveschub (Apr 17, 2020)

What a cute ending!


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 25, 2022)

Love this story.


----------

